# Foamy mouth spital?



## Alabamagal (May 30, 2017)

Hey, y'all..
Is it normal that my 5 mo old NG doeling has foamy spit at corner of her mouth when chewing her cud (usually on her right side)? Seems it's been more prevalent last 10 days or so since dosing with Valbazen..any correlation? 

Also..what is approx dose for Valbazen? Is it a one time dose? I've also read to give initial dose, then 10 days prior and then another 10 days as final dose? Confused! Appreciate input!  Dee


----------



## babsbag (May 30, 2017)

I can't help with the Valbazen as worms are not an issue with I live.

I have two goats that have foamy spit, enough where it looks  like shaving cream on the ground where they have been. This has been going on for two years but prior to that I would have said "not normal" but now I have to say that it is, at least for mine. I would watch for bloat but if she isn't bloated and eats fine I wouldn't be ultra concerned. You could put our a dish of baking soda for her and see if she is interested of if it helps.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2017)

I have a 'spitter' too...


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 31, 2017)

I have a buck who looks rabid he foams at the mouth so bad when he chews cud.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 31, 2017)

I wrote about something like this in another thread.  I'm not sure how to link to it so I'll re-post it here-


I have a goat that is an excessive cud chewer and she has been foaming at the mouth for months. I've checked her out and had her seen by a vet, and since there are no other problems, I left her untreated and stopped worrying about it even though I didn't know why it was happening. I saw this post on FB and thought it might be informative (caution: unsubstantiated internet source)-

*Winter Valley Nigerian Dwarfs*
May 12 at 4:04pm · 


DID YOU KNOW???

Goats make their own "bicarbonate" when they chew a cud? Some goats make so much they foam at the mouth lol Feeding Baking soda Free choice 24/7 can do more harm then good...heres why..
Giving a biproduct that goats make themselves, be it Baking soda or Thiamine for long periods of time can convince the body it no longer needs to make it on its own. I have read accounts where after years of feeding Baking soda a producer pulled it from free choice and all hisgoat bloated severely.
Over consumption can cause Hypokelemia, Paradoical CNS,intracellular acidosis .
You should not use Baking soda in a goat who has suffering with Hypocalcemia...
We should also be aware of Drug interactions...such as drugs which need a acidic medium for stability such as tretracyclines like La 200. 
Baking soda raises the goat's pH, where urinary stones dissolve in a lower pH (acidic conditions) so that's why it's not good for boys. 

Understanding how drug choices we use works and how it can effect the goat and interact with other meds and illness is an important step in taking the best care of our animals. Even Something as simple as Baking soda...
https://books.google.com/books…

~Originally posted by Catherine Salazar~


----------



## babsbag (May 31, 2017)

That is really interesting. I DO NOT feed baking soda unless I have a goat with acidosis. In my mind I was  thinking that the frothy cud could possibly be the precusor to frothy bloat and that is why I suggested baking soda. Who knew, but what you posted does make sense...ruminants are complicated.


----------



## Alabamagal (May 31, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. It's good to hear that some of y'alls goats are spitters also and it doesn't seem to be a problem. She eats well and otherwise seems fine. I'm always wiping her little mouth!
Interesting article about the baking soda..thx for sharing. I do leave some out free choice as everything I've read said to do that, now I wonder. I have a 4 month old wether, too..now something else to worry about. Guess I should remove it. Geesh! Yes, babsbag, I'm learning ruminants ARE complicated!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 5, 2017)

Another mention of foamy mouth from a completely different cause is found here in this free course on copper in goats.  
http://thriftyhomesteader.teachable.com/p/copper-deficiency
They mention foaming at the mouth, who knew?


----------

